# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 8/3/2016

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان المفوضية الاتحادية قد رفضت مقترح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتقديم موعد قيام الانتخابات للاتحاد السوداني لاختيار اتحاد جديد خلفا للاتحاد الحالي الذي يقوده معتصم جعفر و اعلنت المفوضية تمسكها بالموعد القديم وهو اغسطس المقبل و كان الاتحاد قد طلب تقديم الانتخابات ليونيو
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كسب شباب المريخ مباراته الدورية أمام أبوروف بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة عصر أمس على ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مسابقة دوري الشباب، سجل ثلاثية المريخ سيف الدمازين من ركلة جزاء وأحمد موسى وسفيان، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى تسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات فيما كان قبل الخسارة في الجولة الأولى أمام الخرطوم الوطني.








*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عناويين صحيفة الصدى
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ علاءالدين يشارك في التقسيمة وتألق لافت لبكري وتراوري
âœ¯ مدرب طلائع الجيش: سأواجه المريخ بالبدلاء..وسأقدم له تجربة حقيقية
âœ¯ عبد التام يقود البعثة الحمراء..والمجلس يرد علي ابوبكر الامين ببيان عاصف
ويدافع عن الدعم الجماهيري
âœ¯ مران وحيد للمريخ اليوم وتدريب صباحى للمهاجمين
âœ¯ لجنة شؤون اللاعبين تؤجل اجتماعها لوقت لاحق
âœ¯ محي الدين عبد التام السفارة السودانية قامت بالواجب علي اكمل وجه ولن
نحتاج لوفد مقدمة
âœ¯ معركة شرسة بين مجلس المريخ وابوبكر الامين بسبب الدعم الجماهيري
âœ¯ إلغاء مباراة منتخبنا الوطنى أمام بوركينافاسو
âœ¯ عبدالتام يترأس بعثة المريخ الى نيجيريا بعد إعتذار همد
âœ¯ أهلى شندى يغادر للكنغو الخميس
âœ¯ مدرب طلائع الجيش ل(الصدى): سناعب ضد الإنتاج الحربى فى الدورى
اليوم وسنواجه المريخ بالبدلاء غداً
âœ¯ الخرطوم والفهود فى مواجهة ساخنه بشيخ الإستادات الليلة
âœ¯ الأحمر يتدرب على فترتين..تألق لافت لتراورى وبكرى..وعلاءالدين يشارك
فى التقسيمه
âœ¯ تونس تستقبله بالورود..الهلال يدشن تحضيراته لمواجهة الأهلى الليبى
والمدرب يتغزل فى نجوم الأزرق
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
عناويين صحيفة الزعيم
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ الصحافة النيجيرية ترعب واري (والزعيم) تنقل ادق التفاصيل
âœ¯ بلهوشات:لا شيئ يمنعنا من الانتصار الافريقي...تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية
لراجي وعلاء
âœ¯ المريخ يتدرب علي فترتين .. تركيز علي اللياقة البدنية وونسي يلحق بالبعثة
âœ¯ حاتم بلهوشات: ما الذى يمنعنا من الفوز فى نيجيريا؟
âœ¯ رئيس المريخ يطمئن على أحوال البعثة
âœ¯ المريخ يتدرب علي فترتين واللياقة البدنية حاضرة
âœ¯ (الزعيم) تنقل أدق التفاصيل من نيجيريا
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ  ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
عناويين صحيفة الزاوية
âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯âœ¯
âœ¯ اكـد جاهزية راجي للمشاركة امام (واري وولفز)
âœ¯ بلوهشات: فوز المريخ في نيجيريا مسألة وقت
âœ¯ اصابة عمر بخيت ..عودة قوية لفييرا..وونسي يتابع مباراة الطلائع
âœ¯ 56 صوتا يؤيد مجموعة معتصم جعفر .. ومصدر قانوني يقطع باستحالة تقديم
موعد الانتخابات
âœ¯ المشاكل تحاصر منافس الاحمر ..وطارق التائب ينضم لمعسكر اهلي
طرابلس
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ألقت الشرطة القبض علي عدد من الاشخاص ظلوا يروجون لتذاكر مزورة بعد توفر بعض المعلومات .. وباشرت النيابة في التحقيق مع المتهمين الذين تم القبض عليهم متلبسين .. وتفيد المتابعات ان اتحاد الخرطوم ونادي الهلال شرعوا في حصر التذاكر المزورة التي حصلوا عليها لمعرفة عدد المشجعين الذين دخلوا بتلك التذاكر المزورة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تسببت المنافسة الشرسة بين البرتغالى كريستيانو رونالدو مهاجم ريال مدريد الإسبانى وغريمه الأرجنتينى ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة، فى سقوط قتيل فى مدينة بومباى الهندية. وفقًا لصحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" الكتالونية، فإن شاب نيجيرى قتل صديقه بعد نقاش حاد عن الأفضل رونالدو أم ميسي، وذلك بمدينة بومباى الهندية، حيث كان يحتفلان بعيد ميلاد مشجع "الدون" الـ34 فى مسكنه. أضافت الصحيفة الكتالونية نقلًا عن الشرطة الهندية، أن أوبينا مشجع رونالدو الذى كان يحتفل بعيد ميلاده، ألقى زجاجة على صديقه "مشجع ميسي" البالغ من العمر 24 عامًا، قبل أن يأخذ قطعة من الزجاج المحطم ويذبح صديقه.


وصلت الشرطة الهندية إلى مقر الحادث بعد استدعائها من قبل الجيران التى سمعت شجارًا حادًا فى منزل القاتل، حيث ألقت القبض على الشاب النيجيرى. يذكر أن لعبة "الكريكيت" هى الأساسية فى الهند، ورغم ذلك المشجعون هناك يهتمون بمتابعة الكرة الأوروبية.


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*رد الاستاذ/ابوبكر الامين ...
أرجو أن أوضح الحقائق الآتية حول بيان لجنة 2870 :-
1. لماذا لم تحدد اللجنة نسبة الضريبة وهي 33% تخصمها شركات الاتصال من المتبرع اولا ثم تخصم الشركة نصيبها وهو 25% ونسبة الوسيط وهي 4%وأخيرا تعطي المريخ الصافي وهو 38%..
2.لماذا لم تنف اللجنة المبالغ التي تحصل عليها المريخ وهي 21 ألف جنيه خلال الأسبوع الماضي لشهور يوليو حتى أكتوبر 2015 بالنسبة لزين وشهور ابريل حتى يونيو 2015 بالنسبة لسوداني. 
3. لجأ لي مريخابي من السعودية وطلب المساهمة وذكر أنه لقي صعوبة في توصيل دعمه فأعطيته رقمي واشترطت عليه أن أوصل الدعم لخزينة النادي وأنشر صورة الايصال كما نشرتها لقروب ناديك يناديك وهذا مسجل في الحوار بالصفحة والصفحة متاحة للكل للاطلاع عليه وتلفوني متاح للجميع وهو 0964192143 ويمكن الاستفسار من شركة زين لو دخلته أي مبالغ...
4. أنا لم أقل غير الحقائق داخل اجتماعات اللجنة وهي نفس الحقائق التي نقلتها لكم بكل شفافية بهدف تمليك الحقائق ولكن جوبهت من أصحاب الفشل بمحاربة كبيرة وانسحبت من نفسي بكل هدوء...
5. أبلغت من قبل رئيس مجلس الشورى برفتي من المجلس بسبب انتقادي لبعض سياسات لجنة التسيبر وسبق أن نشرت الوقائع في عمودي...
6. إذا كان تمليك الحقائق للجمهور الذي تم تضليله بمشروع فاشل هو جريمة فمرحبا بالإجراءات القانونية..
7.البيان لم يحمل ترويسة خطاب رسمية ولا اسم ولا توقيع الشخص المخول ويجب تحري ذلك...
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اعتذر المهندس عبد القاد همد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عن رئاسة بعثة الفريق المتوجهة الي نيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز في ذهاب دور 32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا نسبة لظروف عملية خاصة .. ومن المتوقع ان يجتمع مجلس المريخ لاختيار رئيس لبعثة نيجيريا وتفيد المتابعات ان محي الدين عبد التام اقوي المرشحين لتولي رئاسة البعثة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك مساعي مريخية من اجل إزالة العقبات امام بعثة فريق الكرة بالوصول في الوقت المناسب الي معقل واري وولفز .. حيث يسعي المريخ لمغادرة البعثة فور وصولها مطار ابوجا الي منطقة واري باحدي خطوط الطيران المحلية التي ستقلع طائرتها مع ذات توقيت وصول بعثة المريخ نيجيريا .. ويعمل المريخ جاهدا للتنسيق مع شركة الطيران المحلية.ش
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريده واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيدâœچالكل يصرح والخلاصة تخبطااات
والقبعه ترفع لناس القروباتيصبح صباح تلاقي مانشتات كل يغني علي ليلاه ولاعلاج للمشكلة معقولة بس ياناس المشاكل معروفة للجميع تصريحات شنو تاني
يا تعالجوها ياتتخارجوا يعني اسه مصعب بقى حديث الساعة بالله حاج موت عندو قضية وطلع ليه صوت مصعب عمر مش ياهو الناس طالبت بانهاء اعارته لاهلي الخرطوم مش ياهو مصعب الرجل المتدين والملتزم بالتدريبات والحضور وعدم الغياب
يعني ياناس المجلس عايزين تعلقوا اخفاقاتكم في مصعب وعايزين تشغلوا المدرج بموضوع مصعب قول شطبتوه عديل كدة عالجتوا مشكلاتكم المالية والله قايلننا ناس مابنفهم وناس دراويش
بدل تستاجروا مكتب تنفيذي في الخرطوم ظ¢ ادو اللاعبين حقهم بدل معسكر في مصر ماتعسكرو في مروي ولا كنانة عيبو لينا المعسكرات الداخلية
المشكلة شنو الناس كلها عارفانا مفلسين شنو النفخة الكضابة مصر واثيوبيا والخ اعطوا الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه انتو الناس الكانت سبب في خروجنا الافريقي ماعملتو ليهم قومة وقعدة جاين تزعجونا بموضوع مصعب اشغلتونا وعايزين تشوفو شماعة لاخفاقاتكم
يجيك واحد يقول ليك ديل اتصدوا للمهمة طيب اتصدوا ومية مية اسه (مكنكشين ) مالهم
ارحلوا وانتوا ماقادرين توحدوا المنابر الإعلامية عندكم كل واحد فيكم عنده تصريح كل يوم في صحيفة
الكل يصرح المعد البدني طالع بتصريح تصريح شنو ولياقة اللعيبة في الحضيض وإبراهومة اقرب مثال
الاعلام يقول مصعب عاملين ليه اجتماع مخصوص اجتماعاتكم دي وين وقت راجي اتمرد واجتماعاتكم وين وقت المحترفين كل زول جاي من غير نفس اجتماعاتكم دي زاتها مكانها وين وفيها بند منصرف ولامافي
معقولة الجمهور شايل هم الأفريقية ويجهز النادي والاستاد لمباراة الرد وانتو النادي ماعايزين تجو ماشين بجمبو
انتو لو ماعايزين تحسو بنبض الجمهور رضيتو ولاابيتو الجمعية العمومية جاية اقعدوا (كنكشوا) في المناصب لسة
ياخ عزبتونا وماعندكم غير التصريحات طيب عاملين ناطق رسمي لشنو وكل واحد فيكم يصرح مصعب استلم مصعب سقط من حساباتنا والخ
مصعب دا طالب بحقه بيعرف يلعب ولا(كيشة) طالب بحقه
والناس الماخدة حقها ومتمردة ماقادرين تقولوا ليهم تعالوا اتمرنوا
بالله عليكم انتو قايلننا خريجين روضة ولاشنو
وياناس التسيير الشغلة غلبتكم عديل وقاعدين تمحوروا في القضايا وتشغلوا الشارع المريخي كل يوم بقضية انصرافية شي شيبوب اشتكيناه وشي الوك لعبوه مجرد وقت وشي مصعب قطع تزكرته وماسافر
وكل المحصلة صفر قضايا لاتهمنا لو قعدنا نباري الافراد ضاع الكيان ياتنجزوا او تعجلوا بالرحيل وتخلوا زول يجي ينجز
المال عندكم بح ومافي شي بمشي من غير مال والمثل بقول الماعندوش ماليزموش ولو فاكرين الحياة بتمشي بالشخصية كنا لبسنا بدل وكل زول خت كرسي جنب بيتو وقال الحياة تمشي والمال حيجي
معقولة بس شاغلننا بقضايا انصرافية وناسين الاهم ناس انو شهر ظ£ جا وعندنا مباراة افريقية
اسه بالله عليكم كوره نيجيريا دي سوقتوا ليها اعلاميا ولاجهزتوا تذاكر مباراة الاياب ولا نسقتوا الفنادق لمباراة الرد ولاعملتوا تعبئة جماهيرية
الظاهر مصعب اهم من مباراة البطولة الأفريقية في حساباتكمختاما
ارحلوا قبل ماتغرق المركب وبي فهمكم دا انتو قاصدينا تغرقونا معاكمونحن علي المدرج ونتفرج
وكل يوم شفوت المدرجات يبهروك بتكاتفهم في القروبات والمامصدق يمشي النادي يشوف الحاصل براهو بيعرف الناس دي بتسوي في شنو الغريبة ناس الخارج والقنوات سمعت بنفرة القروبات وناس الطاسة الضائعه ماسمعو وماشافو وهمهم الايراد وفي سرهم يقولو بوهية شنو ونادي شنو وانا متاكد بعد انجاز الشباب للعمل حيظهر مئة اب شرعي للعمل وكل زول حينسب العمل ليه وماتستبعدو انضمامه بعض الاشخاص للقروبات الانجزت هشان يظهروا في الصورة
وناس الطاسة الضائعة اصلهم مزنوقين شديد في المال ومصعب عمر بقي شماعتهم
ياناس القروبات وشوفوت المدرجات لنا عودة للبتعملو فيه لانو الملاحم الحاصلة عايزة تغريدة مخصوص والبجي ماشي بشارع العرضه لازم يعاين للنادي لانه العمل ظاااااهر وجميل
ابقو الصمود ماتبقو زيف شدو الهمة عشان نشوف مريخنا فوق في القمة
جاااااينكم بتغريدة قريب ياشفوت القروبات العملتوه ماااااهين
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ خوض تجربة ودية وحيدة أمام طلائع الجيش غداً الأربعاء بملعب فندق موفمبيك بعدها تغادر البعثة الحمراء لنيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز يوم الأحد المقبل في ذهاب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال، من جهته قال طارق يحيي مدرب طلائع الجيش المصري إن فريقه جاهز لمواجهة المريخ في تجربة إعدادية غداً مؤكداً أنه يعول على هذه التجربة في تجهيز البدلاء للاستفادة من خدماتهم في الدوري وأشار يحيي إلى أنه لا يستطيع أن يلعب مباراة الغد أمام المريخ بعناصر التشكيل الأساسي لأن فريقه سيخوض اليوم مباراة في الدوري أمام الانتاج الحربي وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يشرك عناصر التشكيل الأساسي بعد 24 ساعة فقط من موعد تلك المباراة مراهناً على قدرة البدلاء في تقديم تجربة قوية للفرقة الحمراء وذكر طارق يحيي في حديث نشرته صحيفة الصدى أن فريقه لعب ضعف المباريات التي لعبها المريخ في الدوري السوداني حيث أدى طلائع الجيش 20 مباراة في الدوري المصري حتى الآن الأمر الذي سيجعل فريقه أكثر جاهزية من المريخ وبالتالي سيكون مرشحاً لتقديم تجربة مميزة للغاية بالنسبة للفرقة الحمراء وأضاف: استطعنا ومن خلال 20 مباراة لعبها الفريق في الدوري أن نحرز 24 نقطة وضعتنا في المركز الثاني عشر وهو ترتيب ليس بجيد لكن قياساً بشراسة الدوري المصري يبقى ترتيباً مقبولاً لأن الذي يفصل بيننا وصاحب المركز الخامس سبع نقاط فقط.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*لغى اتحاد الكرة التجربة الإعدادية التي كان من المفترض أن يؤديها منتخبنا الوطني الأول أمام نظيره البوركيني بالخرطوم وسيعلن الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني عن قائمة جديدة لمباراتي ساحل العاج الاثنين المقبل عقب مباراتي المريخ والهلال في دوري الأبطال وأهلي شندي في الكونفدرالية وأمّنت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في اجتماعها أمس على إلغاء التجربة الودية الدولية أمام بوركينا فاسو بسبب ضيق الوقت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع فراس الشفيع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساعية مريخية لإزالة عقبات وصول البعثة الي معقل النيجيري


تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك مساعي مريخية من اجل إزالة العقبات  امام بعثة فريق الكرة بالوصول في الوقت المناسب الي معقل واري وولفز .. حيث  يسعي المريخ لمغادرة البعثة فور وصولها مطار ابوجا الي منطقة واري باحدي  خطوط الطيران المحلية التي ستقلع طائرتها مع ذات توقيت وصول بعثة المريخ  نيجيريا .. ويعمل المريخ جاهدا للتنسيق مع شركة الطيران المحلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد يعتذر عن رئاسة بعثة المريخ الي نيجيريا


اعتذر المهندس عبد القاد همد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عن رئاسة بعثة  الفريق المتوجهة الي نيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز في ذهاب دور 32 من دوري  ابطال افريقيا نسبة لظروف عملية خاصة .. ومن المتوقع ان يجتمع مجلس المريخ  لاختيار رئيس لبعثة نيجيريا وتفيد المتابعات ان محي الدين عبد التام اقوي  المرشحين لتولي رئاسة البعثة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجاة سلمون مازال في الخرطوم وجار النبي يغادر لوحده لدبي

غادر الدكتور جاري النبي مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الاماراتي  الخرطوم يوم السبت الماضى بعد زيارة قصيرة تابع من خلالها حالة محترف  المريخ سلمون جابسون الذي كان من المفترض ان يسافر معه لاكمال علاجه في دبي  وذلك حسب توصية رئيس القطاع الرياضي الا ان اللاعب مازال في الخرطوم مما  يعني عدم لحاقه بمباراة الاياب الافريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 اعتذار همد واختيار عبد التام لقيادة المريخ لنيجيريا وغضب من ابوجريشة علي الاختيار

اعتذر عضو مجلس المريخ المهندس عبد القاد همد عن رئاسة بعثة الفريق  المتوجهة الي نيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز في ذهاب دور 32 من دوري ابطال  افريقيا نسبة لظروف عملية خاصة وقرر مجلس المريخ إسناد البعثة لعضو المجلس  محي الدين عبد التام لكن معلومات تحصلت عليها (سودانا فوق) كشف حالة عدم  الرضا من قبل مسؤول القطاع الرياضي كابتن ابوجريشة علي هذا الاختيار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
المشاكل تحيط بمنافس المريخ
استقالة مدير الكرة بواري وولفز

تصاعدت المشاكل في نادي واري وةلفز منافس المريخ الافريقي فبعد قضية  مستحقات اللاعبين التي وصلت الى الفيفا قدم اديما فولودو مدير الكرة  بالنادي استقالتة من منصبه بسبب الراتب الضعيف.
من جهة اخرى اماطت صحيفة اندبندنت الثام عن قيمة المستحقات التي طالب بها  ستة عشر لاعبا من لاعبي الفريق حيث اشارت الى ان المستحقات وصلت اكثر من  750 الف دولار.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: حــــــرووف عـــــصماء ::
// إدريس أبوهاجر //
ديديه والحسرة عليه
- من منكم لم يتحسر على ذهاب النجم الخلوق الحريف ديديه ليبري
- من منكم لم يتأسف على فقدان لاعب مهول بمواصفات نادرة
-  خلال الفترة التي شرف فيها ديديه ليبري كشوفات المريخ لعب المريخ عدد 25  مباراة منها 13 مباراة في الدوري الممتاز وعدد 8 مباراة إفريقية وعدد 3  مباراة في كأس السودان ومباراة وحيدة في كأس والي الشمالية
- جاءت  مشاركة النجم ديديه ليبري في هذه المباريات كالآتي : شارك أساسياً في 9  مباراة ودخل بديلاً في مباراتان ومستبدلاً في 12 مباراة ولم يشارك في  مباراتان فقط
- نعم والله للزمة والتاريخ ديديه ليبري لم يلعب سواء مباراتان فقط من جملة 25 مباراة لعبها المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم السابق
- لم يلعب مباراتان فقط وتم إنهاء التعاقد معه
-  اليوم يوجد بكشوفات المريخ أمثال اللاعب أوغستين أوكرا شارك أساسياً في 3  مباريات ودخل بديلاً في 6 مباريات ومستبدلاً في مباراتان ولم يشارك في 14  مباراة
- كذلك يوجد في كشوفات المريخ اللاعب الريح علي لعب أساسياً في 5  مباراة ودخل بديلاً في مباراتان ولم يستبدل كما لم يشارك في 18 مباراة
- واللاعب بخيت خميس لعب أساسياً مرتان فقط ومرة وحيدة بديلاً ومستبدلاً ولم يشارك في 21 مباراة
- اللاعب مجدي عبد اللطيف لم يشارك أساسياً إطلاقاً بل دخل بديلاً في 4 مباريات ولم يشارك في 21 مباراة
- اللاعب إبراهومة لم يشارك أساسياً إطلاقاً بل دخل بديل في 6 مباراة ومستبدلاً في 3 مباراة ولم يشارك في 16 مباراة
-  يوجد اليوم بكشوفات المريخ لاعب محترف يسمى كريم الحسن لم يفتح الله له  بملامسة الكرة سواء مرة واحدة فقط دخل فيها بديلا من جملة 9 مباريات أداها  المريخ ولم يقدم ما يشفع له بالبقاء في كشوفات المريخ
- النجوم أعلاه  على سبيل المثال فقط وليس الحصر بل قصدنا أن نقف على عدد مشاركاتهم مع  الفريق مقارنة بمشاركة ديديه ليبري وما هو القاسم المشترك الذي سمح لهم  بالبقاء بكشوفات المريخ حتى الآن مع الإستغناء عن المحترف ديديه
- نعم والله للزمة والتاريخ ديديه ليبري لم يلعب سواء مباراتان فقط من جملة 25 مباراة لعبها المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم السابق
- خلال هذا الموسم فقد المريخ بوصلة السيطرة نهائياً حيث عانى الفريق من فقدان معظم نجومه إما بسبب الإصابة أو التوقف بسبب المستحقات
- حال المريخ اليوم يا سادة لا يسر أبداً ولن يكون المريخ مريخاً إلا بذهاب لجنة التسيير التي خصمت كثيراً من الفريق
- نعم لن يعود المريخ مارداً أفريقياً إلا بعد عودة الروح للفريق وروح الفريق بعودة مجلس إدارة منتخب وداعم
- المريخ بلا شكل ولا طعم وغداً مقبلون على بداية الصدام الإفريقي الذي يحتاج لفريق يلعب بروح رجل واحد خالي من المشاكل
-  لن تستطيع لجنة التسيير معالجة مشاكل الفريق لعدم رغبتها في ذلك حيث أن  رئيسها يخرج بتصريحات عبر اللقاءات التلفزيونية بأن ليس هنالك مشاكل مالية  وأن جميع اللاعبون إستلموا مستحقاتهم لنجد أن كل تلك التصريحات عبارة عن  ذوبعة في فنجان والقطاع الرياضي بالمريخ هو أس البلاء
- أصبح حال جماهير المريخ معلق بعودة جمال الوالي لإدارة الدفة والخروج بالفريق لبر الأمان في ظل فشل لجنة التسيير
-  تناولنا عبر هذه الزاوية ضرورة المحافظة على بقاء المدرب غارزيتو وعددنا  محاسنه ولكن محبي ومريدي التغيير أبت نفسهم إلا أن يحافظوا على سنة تغيير  المدربين بالمريخ كل عام
- بات أمر عودة غارزيتو من أولى خطوات تصحيح  مسار الفريق والعمل على إعادة النجم ديديه ليبري بأي شكل كان مع التخلص من  أنصاف المواهب التي يمتلأ بها كشف الفريق
حرووف طشاش :-
- لا زالت  الصفوة تشكل حضوراً مميزاً في دعم نادي المريخ حيث تسلم امين خزينة نادي  المريخ مبلغ 30 ألف جنيه مساهمة من قروب ناديك يناديك فلهم ألف تحية وهكذا  هم الصفوة يتسابقون في دعم النادي من مساهمات نقدية وعينية
- بالرغم من  فشل مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870 إلا أن قروبات المريخ الأسفيرية كانت في  الموعد وأتمنى أن يستمر هذا الجهد حتى بعد قيام الجمعية العمومية وإختيار  مجلس جديد
- أمام المريخ لقاء إفريقي مهم جداً يحدد مستقبل الفريق في  التنافس على لقب الأميرة السمراء هذا الموسم وهذا اللقاء مسؤلية اللاعبون  أولاً وهي الفرصة لهم لإثبات الذات
- بعتبر هذا اللقاء مفترق طرق للجهاز  الفني الذي فشل في آخر مواجهة داخلية أمام فريق يقبع في مؤخرة روليت  الممتاز خاصة بعد أن وعد البلجيكي إيميل الجماهير المريخي بأنها ستشهد  مريخاً مختلفاً في الأبطال
- أتمنى من جماهير المريخ وكما عودتنا دائماً  الإعداد من الآن للقاء الإياب أمام واري ولفز بغض النظر عن نتيجة الذهاب  مع الوضع في الإعتبار بأن الفريق طوال الموسم السابق لم يخسر أي مباراة  بأرضه ولم يلج مرماه سواء هدف وحيد في لقاء الذهاب في المربع الذهبي أمام  مازيمبي
حرووف مبصرة :
- إليك يا أمي يا ست الحبايب يا أغلى الناس .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
الدعم في العضوية

*  ظل نيل العضوية في نادي المريخ طيلة العقود الماضية رهين بالاستقطاب الحاد  قبيل انعقاد الجمعيات العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد حيث تدفع في  الغالب الكتل الانتخابية رسوم العضوية وتجديدها موسميا فقط الا من قلة تحرص  على دفع التجديد من نفسها...
* وظل عدد الأعضاء المسجلين في كشف عضوية  النادي خجول جدا بحجم نادي رائد كنادي المريخ يشجعه ما لايقل من 12 مليون  سوداني وتكاد تكون الصلة الوحيدة التي تربط المريخي بناديه هي دخول مباريات  الأنشطة المتعددة والتي انحصرت مؤخرا في نشاط كرة السلة والقدم فقط...
*  وحتى الحضور اليومي للنادي ظل مختصرا على فئة محدودة ولأنشطة اجتماعية  موسمية لبعض الاحتفالات لقطاع الجماهير والقطاع الثقافي فيما أغفل تماما  جانب النادي الأسري للعائلات...
* جمعتني محادثة أمس مع الدكتور والخبير  القانوني المريخي المعروف مدثر خيري وتوافقت رؤانا على ان الحل الدائم  لمشكلة المريخ المالية هو تفعيل وتوسيع ماعون العضوية ورسومها واشتراكاتها  الشهرية...
* وأشار خيري إلى أن النظام الأساسي للنادي ولا حتى القانون  واللائحة لم ينصوا صراحة على أن عضوية النادي يجب ان تختصر على مواطني  ولاية الخرطوم فقط وعليه ليس هناك ما يمنع أي فرد الحصول عليها من أي ولاية  أخرى فالمريخ في النهاية نادي قومي يمثل البلد خارجيا وإن كان إداريا يتبع  لولاية الخرطوم...
* والشيء الوحيد الذي حدده النظام الأساسي هو قيمة  الاشتراك الشهري وهو عشرة جنيهات وهو اشتراك خجول جدا يجب تعديله في جمعية  عمومية غير عادية...
* نيل عضوية نادي المريخ هو شرف لكل صفوة يعشق هذا  الكيان، فالعضوية لها حقوق وعليها واجبات ومن أهم الواجبات هو تسديد  الإشتراك الشهري في حينه لأنه يساعد النادي في عملية الصرف الكبيرة على  تسيير أمور النادي، أما الحقوق فتتمثل في دخول النادي وممارسة الأنشطة  المتاحة وغيرها إن وجدت...
* ويمكن للمجلس أيضا تحديد أنواع العضوية  ومميزاتها كما في الأندية الكبرى فهناك العضوية الأساسية والشرفية والفخرية  ولكل رسوم اشتراك شهري او سنوي تختلف عن الأخرى ومميزات أيضا مثل حق  الترشح والانتخاب وغيرها...
* وبهذا المنوال على مجلس الإدارة فتح نيل  العضوية على مدار العام لمن يرغب وعليه أيضا إيجاد أنجع السبل لفتح نوافذ  لذلك على مستوى الولايات والمغتربين او استغلال موقع النادي الرسمي على  الانترنت لذلك وبما أن وسائل الدفع الالكتروني أصبحت متاحة فذلك يسهل عملية  تحصيل الرسوم والاشتراكات ومتابعتها...
* وبهذه الطريقة يمكن استقطاب  ملايين الأعضاء وبرسم رسوم نيل العضوية زائدا الاشتراك الشهري يمكن أن يدخل  خزينة النادي مليارات شهريا تكون كافية جدا للوفاء بمتطلبات الصرف الشهري  للنادي واستثمار الفائض في مشاريع أخرى مستقبلية تدر مزيدا من الأموال  للنادي...
* للعضوية سحر كبير أيضا في تقنين تدفق الأموال للنادي فكلما  زاد عدد الأعضاء المشتركين فعليا، كلما زاد عدد الرعاة في مختلف الأنشطة  الترويجية التي تهم كبريات الشركات وعلى رأسها الدعاية والإعلان والبنوك  وشركات التامين وغيرها...
* ويمكن الاستفادة من العضوية في مزيد من  الدخل عن طريق احتكار النادي رسميا لتسويق شعاره وبيع أدوات التشجيع لمحبيه  مثل الفنائل والشالات والقبعات والمطبوعات وغيرها كما في الأندية  الكبرى...
* مشروع توسعة العضوية هو المشروع الأمثل لحل الأزمة المالية  الخانقة التي يعاني منها نادي المريخ أقول الحل الأمثل لأنه بين يدينا  ويمكننا تنفيذه وأنا أعلم أن جميع الصفوة لن يبخلوا على ناديهم بالاشتراك  الشهري خاصة وان العضوية هي اجراء شكلي يقنن انتمائهم لناديهم العملاق ولكن  الارتباط الوجداني هو أقوى أنواع الارتباطات...
* لقد جربنا مختلف  أنواع مشاريع الدعم التي تؤكد حرص الصفوة على رفد النادي بمبالغ سواء عن  طريق القروبات او النفرات أو الرصيد وغيرها ولكنها تبقى في النهاية  اجتهادات يشكر القائمين عليها والمتبرعين من خلالها وقد شاهدنا جميعا  الأيام الماضية تدافع القروبات لتسليم دعمها الشهري للنادي مشكورة..
*  وأقترح على كل هؤلاء أن يحولوا الجهد نحو العضوية كأن لا يقبل العضو في  القروب إلا أن يكون عضوا في النادي وأن تحرص هذه القروبات على متابعته  لتسديد اشتراك النادي الشهري..
* وبذلك يبقى موضوع النفرات موسميا في  البطولات الكبرى التي يشارك فيها النادي او في صيانة النادي كما يحدث حاليا  من صفوة الصفوة مشكورين او الاحتفالات التي يقيمها النادي وغيرها...
*  إن تفعيل العضوية والحرص على تجديد الاشتراكات الشهرية يغنينا عن الكثير من  المشروعات التي تشاركنا في أموالنا وتخصم منها أتعابها فلماذا لا نوفر هذه  الأموال وحل العضوية والاشتراك الشهري هو بين يدينا ولا يكلفنا شيئا إن  أداره مجلسنا بحنكة عن طريق خبراء متخصصين من أبناء المريخ وما أكثرهم...
* أشكر كل الصفوة الذي وقفوا معي امس واكتفي ببياني الذي أصدرته فهذه ضريبة الوفاء وكشف الحقيقة...
*  فسأظل على العهد إلى أن تعاود مسيرة المريخ مجددا سيرها في الطريق الصحيح  وبمشاريع ناجحة يديرها أكفاء متخصصين ولن نسمح بعد الآن مثلا لمهندسين  معماريين بتاعين طوب وأسمنت وسيخ يتولون مشروعات خاصة بمهندسي تقنية وبرمجة  معلومات اتصالات كما حدث وأفشل الرصيد وياريت لوكانوا فاهمين حاجة فهذا هو  ما أضر بالمريخ وأفشل مشاريعه والأمثلة كثيرة ولنعطي الخبز لخبازه إذا  أردنا أن نتقدم للأمام...
* أناشد الصفوة خاصة الذين لديهم عضوية النادي  ممن اشتركوا في مشروع الرصيد أن يتقدموا بطلبات للتسيير لاطلاعهم على  التسويات التي قامت بها مع كل من زين وسوداني والتي توضح اجمالي المبالغ  ونسب الخصم وفي النهاية قيمة وصورة الشيك الذي تسلمه نادي المريخ فهذا حق  أصيل مكفول لكم فلا تضيعوه حتى تقفوا بأنفسكم على حقيقة الأمر ومن حقكم  الاطمئنان على تبرعاتكم خلوني انا داه القالوا علي مفصول وحرامي... حسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
لغز كريم الحسن.. وتهور ونسي


* المحترف كريم الحسن.. لغز يستوجب الوقوف عنده كثيرًا جدًا جدًا
* طريقة قيد هذا اللاعب تعتبر عنواناً كبيراً لعشوائية إدارية لا تشبه المريخ النادي الكبير
* كثيرون يتساءلون عن هوية من أحضر الغاني؟ وعلى أي منطق إعتمد في إحضاره؟
* قبل الخوض بعيداً في موضوع الحسن نقول إن فترة التسجيلات بفترتيها الرئيسية والنصفية تعتبر سوقاً ومرتعاً للبعض للإرتزاق والتكسب الرخيص من مال المريخ
* لو تم إنتداب لاعب متميز وقادر على العطاء فلا مانع من التكسب وراءه
* ولكن ما ظللنا نتابعه عبارة عن فوضى موغلة وتتكرر كل فترة تسجيلات دون أن تجد حسماً أو بتراً نهائياً
* الإدارات المختلفة لها دور كبير جدًا في فوضى التسجيلات خاصة على مستوى المحترفين
* ظلت إداراتنا المتعاقبة تتعامل مع ملفات المحترفين بعشوائية وتخلف إداري بائن وبصورة متكررة
* الموسم الفائت سيطر غارزيتو على ملف المحترفين الأجانب فتم قيد الإيفواري ديديه وقدم اللاعب مستويات راقية ووجد إجماعاً من أنصار المريخ على تميزه وطالب كثيرون بمواصلته مشوار العطاء مع الفريق إلا أن الإخوة في لجنة التسيير قطعوا الطريق عليه حتى يقضي ما تبقى له من فترة الستة أشهر.
* من المسلمات أن التسجيلات في المريخ وخاصة الأجانب يقوم بها الإداريون وليس أصحاب الشأن الفني ودوماً ما تجيء الترشيحات بواسطة ما يربط هؤلاء الإداريين من علاقات مع وكلاء محددين
* ومعروف أنه ليس كل وكيل لاعبين صادق في عمله فالوكيل يحرص قبل كل شيء على ما يعود عليه من مقابل مالي ويهتم بتسويق بضاعته حتى وإن كانت جودتها ليست في المستوى
* نعود لموضوع الغاني كريم الحسن ونقول إن تسجيل هذا اللاعب بمستواه الضعيف يعتبر سقطة داوية ووصمة على جبين إدارة المريخ لأنه من غير المنطق تسجيل لاعب لا أحد يعرف عنه شيئاً
* كريم الحسن ومن خلال متابعتنا له وضح أنه بعيد عن اللعب ووزنه زائد بصورة مخجلة لا تمكنه من اللعب حتى في نادٍ درجة خامسة وخلال مباراة النيل شندي كاد اللاعب أن يتسبب في تعديل النتيجة للضيوف بمستواه الهزيل والضعيف مما إضطر علاء الدين لإتخاذ قرار فردي من تلقاء نفسه برجوعه للدفاع وتقديم الحسن للوسط لأن هذا اللاعب لو واصل المباراة حتى نهايتها كمدافع لكال الرماد حماد المريخ
* يتردد حديث عن ضلوع أبو جريشة في صفقة الغاني عبر آدم سوداكال ولا ندري كيف سمح عادل لنفسه التورط في صفقة لاعب بلا مستوى فني يؤهله للعب في المريخ؟.
* والكارثة أن اللاعب أجنبي ويحجز خانة محترف وإن كان محلياً (البطن ما فيها مغصة) ولكن أن يكون لاعباً محترفاً فهنا المشكلة
* أين تابع رئيس القطاع الرياضي هذا اللاعب وهل لديه معلومات موثقة ومؤكدة بتألقه مع أي من الأندية قبل قدومه للخرطوم؟
* ما يتردد أن اللاعب في الأساس بلا نادٍ وكان حُراً طليقاً لستة أشهر بعد أن تمت مخالصته مع آخر نادٍ لعب له
* ولنا أن نتخيل أن يستقدم المريخ لاعباً بلا نادٍ وكان عاطلاً لفترة ستة أشهر مما يكشف حجم المأساة الإدارية التي ظل المريخ يعاني منها لسنوات طويلة
* كنا نظن أن رئيس القطاع خبير في العمل الإداري الرياضي ولكن وضح أن ظننا ليس في محله
* لا يوجد منطق يسمح ويبرر قيد محترف أجنبي في المريخ كان بعيداً عن الملاعب لستة أشهر
* تسجيل كريم الحسن يعتبر قمة المأساة والعيب وكارثة الكوارث وسقطة سيحفظها التاريخ للجنة التسيير
* هناك معلومة تتعلق بتسجيل كريم الحسن سنستوثق من صحتها وحال تأكدنا تبقى كارثة الكوارث بحق وحقيقة وعلى دنيا المريخ السلام.
توقيعات متفرقة
* ملف كريم الحسن سيظل مفتوحاً حتى لا تتكرر مهزلة تسجيله مستقبلاً ولابد من محاسبة كل متورط في صفقة الغاني الفضيحة
* متى يرتقي البعض بفهمهم إلى أن المريخ نادٍ كبير ولا يمكن إدارته بهذه الطريقة المهينة والمسخرة
* ونسي يصر على مواصلة المسيرة حتى نهاية التكليف ولا ندري هل عاد الرجل من رحلته الخارجية بمكاسب مالية تعينه على مواصلة المشوار أم هو قرار والسلام
* التهور مرفوض والمغامرة في إدارة المريخ (ما حبابها) ولابد من تفعيل المنطق وننصح ونسي بعدم منح أذنه لأصحاب الأجندة الخاصة لأنه سيكون في وجه المدفع وستتم محاسبته هو على أي خراب يحدث
* البعض (يملأون) رأس ونسي ويزينون له الوضع بالعادي ويمكنه المواصلة وتصادف تحركات هؤلاء (الرغبة الداخلية) المُلحة لونسي في التواجد كرئيس للجنة التسيير وغدًا سيصحو على هول المفاجأة ونقول لسعادة الباشمهندس: عفوًا لا تتهور.. الوضع خطير ولا يحتمل المجازفة.
* التحية للمريخي الصادق سعادة الباشمهندس مبارك محمد علي وهو يتبرع بـ200 شتلة من الزهور الجميلة باللونين الأحمر والأصفر لتزيين دار النادي في إطار حملة إعادة صياغة الدار
* والتحية لكل من أسهم في عمليات الصيانة التي تنتظم دار النادي هذه الأيام وحولته إلى لوحة معمارية جميلة
* وبعد إنقضاء المرحلة الأهم بصيانة دار تأتي المرحلة الأكثر أهمية بالمحافظة على ما تحقق من صيانة ونناشد بتكوين لجنة خاصة للإشراف على أعمال الصيانة التي تمت وخاصة حديقة النادي وليت هذه اللجنة ضمت كل من شارك في أعمال التعمير الأخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ
ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ !

ﺗﻌﺮﺽ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻟﻨﻘﺪ ﻋﻨﻴﻒ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺨﻠﻔﻪ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ  ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺒﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ  ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ .. ﻭﺭﻫﻦ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ  ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﺻﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻰ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ  ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ  ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .. ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ .. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺗﻰ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻤﺮ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻡ ﻻﻧﻪ  ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﻣﺮﻓﻮﺽ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺜﻠﻪ .. ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ .. ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﺎﺋﺘﻲ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ  ﺗﻘﺎﺿﺎﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺋﻬﺎ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ !.
ﻻ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ  ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺑﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻟﺪﻯ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ، ﻓﻬﻰ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺃﻟﻔﻲ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ .. ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ  ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ .. ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ  ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺃﻯ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻭ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ .. ﻭﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻇﻠﻮﺍ ﻳﻮﺍﻇﺒﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ  ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﺭﻭﻥ ﻭﻳﺮﺍﻋﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺴﻒ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ  ﻟﻮﻻ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﻳﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻲ  .. ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻳﺨﻄﻰﺀ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻈﻦ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺳﻴﺠﺪ ﻣﻦ  ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺃﻭ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ .. ﺑﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻙ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ  ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﺿﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ  ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺍﻉ ﻭﻫﻮ  ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﺣﻤﻖ ﻭﻣﺮﻓﻮﺽ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ ﻻﻧﺘﻬﺎﺝ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻄﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻳﺪﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻪ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺗﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﻋﻼﻗﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﺩ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ  ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻳﺔ .. ﻓﻬﻰ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﺑـ ‏( ﺭﺯﻕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻮﻡ ‏)  ﺍﻻ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻐﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ ﻭﺗﺆﺟﻞ  ﺻﺮﻑ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻨﺤﻪ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ !!.
ﻫﺬﺍ ﻻ  ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﺤﺮﺽ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺿﺪ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻐﺎﺿﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ .. ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻜﺲ ﻓﻬﻰ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻋﺎﺟﻼ ﺃﻡ ﺁﺟﻼ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻭﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺷﺮﻋﻰ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ .. ﻭﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻧﺮﻓﺾ ﻭﻧﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ  ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﺔ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻑ  ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺮﺍﻋﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻤﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻻﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺃﻥ  ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻵﺛﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻳﻤﻬﺪ ﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ .
ﺗﺼﺮﻑ  ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺳﺒﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ  ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﺍﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ ﺗﺼﻌﻴﺪﻩ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ..  ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻀﺎﻋﻒ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ  ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻃﻼﻕ ﻭﻋﻮﺩ ﻻ  ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ
ﺍﻻﻳﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ .. ﻓﻠﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻟﻘﺒﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻳﺎ  ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺃﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• اسبانيول يعمق جراح رايو فاليكانو في الدوري الاسباني
• استوريل يهزم ريو آفي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل في الدوري البرتغالي
• ريال مدريد يستبعد الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة من قائمة الفريق لمواجهة روما الإيطالي
• إيقاف دوناتي مدافع ماينز 3 مباريات بعد ركله لاعب دارمشتات خلال المباراة
• باريس سان جيرمان يراقب نجمي بنفيكا سانشيز وسبورتنج لشبونة كارفاليو
• الوكالة العالمية لمكافحة المنشطات مستاءة من روسيا 
• كونتي مدرب المنتخب الإيطالي يستعجل محاكمته في قضية التلاعب بالنتائج
• طبيبة تشيلسي السابقة تطالب مورينيو باعتذار علني 
• تقارير إعلامية فرنسية : مورينيو يريد ابراهيموفيتش في مانشستر يونايتد
• إنفانتينو: أسرتي عارضت ترشحي للفيفا..ونصفي عربي
• برشلونة يسعى لضم ديمبلي جناح رين فرنسي صاعد الموسم المقبل
• الارجنتيني يمار: ميسي لا يحتاج كأس العالم ليثبت أنه الأفضل
• جدل حول ميسي ورونالدو يتسبب في قتل شخص نيجيري
• يوفنتوس وتشيلسي في صراع لضم كاسميرو لاعب وسط ريال مدريد
• باريس سان جيرمان ينافس بايرن ميونخ على ضم لوكاكو لاعب إيفرتون
• مانشستر سيتي يرصد 80 مليون إسترليني لترميم دفاعه
• العربي يهزم اليرموك .. والكويت يسحق خيطان في كأس الآمير
• العروبة يبلغ دور الثمانية لكاس خادم الحرمين بعد فوزه على الجيل
• الداخلية يعمق جراح الاتحاد ودجلة يعبر بتروجيت في مصر
• الوحدة الإماراتي يعلن رسمياً تجديد التعاقد مع مدربه اجيري
• الرجاء يزحف في صمت والفتح أكبر المستفيدين بالدوري المغربي
• إدارة خريبكة تهدد بمقاطعة مباراة النجم التونسي في دوري الأبطال

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 10 :

• الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب دور ال 16 :

• فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (-- : --) جينت - بلجيكا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 21 :

• غزل المحلة   (-- : --)  اسوان الساعة: 15:45 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

• الاسماعيلي   (-- : --)  حرس الحدود الساعة: 18:15 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة

• طلائع الجيش   (-- : --)  الانتاج الحربي الساعة: 21:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة

..................................................  .....

â—„  كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - دور ال 16 :

• الاتحاد   (-- : --)  الوحدة الساعة: 20:45 .. القناة: ام بي سي الرياضية 1

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 10 :

• مريخ نيالا (1 : 0) النيل شندي

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الاسبوع 28 :

• إسبانيول (2 : 1) رايو فاليكانو

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الاسبوع 25 :

• ريو آفي (1 : 3) إستوريل

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري القطري - الاسبوع 21 :

• السد (1 : 1) الغرافة

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 21 :

• الاتحاد السكندري (1 : 2) الداخلية

• بتروجيت (0 : 1) وادي دجلة

• اتحاد الشرطة (0 : 1) المصري

• انبي (0 : 1) سموحة

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يسعى لمسح أحزان الخروج الأفريقي أمام الأمل مساء اليوم


يسعى الخرطوم الوطني إلى العودة للانتصارات من جديد عندما يستقبل الأمل  عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم ضمن الجولة العاشرة من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيكون الخرطوم حريصاً على مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات  في الدوري الممتاز والمنافسة بقوة على مراكز الصدارة حيث يدخل مباراة اليوم  في المركز الثالث برصيد 21 نقطة من تسع مباريات والفوز سيجعله يصعد للمركز  الثاني مؤقتاً برصيد 24 نقطة أما الأمل فلديه 13 ويسعى هو الآخر لتحقيق  الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من أجل التقدم نحو مراكز الوسط في روليت  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ نيالا يقهر النيل في الممتاز بهدف ابراهيما 
"
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع العاشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز فاز المريخ نيالا على  ضيفه النيل شندي بهدف نظيف احرزه اللاعب ابراهيما في المباراة التي جمعتهما  عصر اليوم بنيالا ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــ(11) نقطة وتجمد النيل في 8  نقاط

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

كسب شباب المريخ مباراته الدورية أمام أبوروف بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة عصر أمس على ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان ضمن الجولة الرابعة من مسابقة دوري الشباب، سجل ثلاثية المريخ سيف الدمازين من ركلة جزاء وأحمد موسى وسفيان، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى تسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات فيما كان قبل الخسارة في الجولة الأولى أمام الخرطوم الوطني.











ماشاء الله الى الامام
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					





بالبدلاء مافى داعى للتجربه
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مفاجاة سلمون مازال في الخرطوم وجار النبي يغادر لوحده لدبي

غادر الدكتور جاري النبي مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الاماراتي  الخرطوم يوم السبت الماضى بعد زيارة قصيرة تابع من خلالها حالة محترف  المريخ سلمون جابسون الذي كان من المفترض ان يسافر معه لاكمال علاجه في دبي  وذلك حسب توصية رئيس القطاع الرياضي الا ان اللاعب مازال في الخرطوم مما  يعني عدم لحاقه بمباراة الاياب الافريقية



دا كلوا عدم الكاش
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الذعيم فراس شكرا الذعيم كسلاوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
إنهم يعرضون خارج الزفة


مجرد  الحديث عن عودة الوالي كان كفيلا بتحريك الساكن في محيط الرياضة وأنعاش  سوق الصحف الرياضية وجعلها مرتعا للبهجة من جهة المناصرين له ومن كل حريص  على مصلحة وإستقرار المريخ  كما أنه مثل فرصة ثمينة لبعض الذين لا يعجبهم  العجب ولا الصيام في رجب ليمارسوا الصيد في المياه العكرة والتي أعني بها  الصحف الزرقاء بئس الوسيلة التي لا يهمها سوى زعزعة إستقرار البيت المريخي  ولأجل هذا تأسست .
âک† الناظر لنشاط تلك المجموعة هذه الأيام على صفحات  صحف الهلال وسهام نقدهم الموجهة نحو رجل واحد يجد الإجماع من كل جماهير  المريخ تتملكه الحيرة وتحاصره الأسئلة وأولها لماذا كل هذا .
âک† سنحترم  هؤلاء القلة القليلة التي لا تساوي نقطة في محيط جماهير المريخ إذا كانوا  ينشرون أراءهم في أي أمر يخص البيت الأحمر على صفحات الصحف المريخية ولعل  ما يفضح أمرهم هو أن ما يقولونه غير صالح للنشر في الصحف الحمراء ولن ترضاه  جماهير المريخ ولذلك فإنه بالواضح الغير فاضح أن بضاعتهم لا سوق لها في  القلعة الحمراء لذلك اتجهوا بها شمالا حيث يجدون من يتحين الفرصة للقضاء  على كل ما هو جميل في ديار الزعيم وبما أن الوالي كان واحدا من إشراقات  المريخ في الألفية الجديدة ومثل مصدر إزعاج للأهلة وجعلهم يحسون بالدونية  من جراء ما ألحقه بهم من هزائم في سوق التسجيلات محليا وخير مثال لذلك  تسجيل طمبل وكليتشي والعقرب كما أن الإستقرار المالي في عهده قد أصبح حديث  الناس وشموخ المنشآت يقف شاهدا على التميز ولا يحتاج منا للفت نظر بعد  الإشادات التي نالها من كل زوار السودان والأحداث التي إستضافها استاد  المريخ لذلك كان لا بد للأهلة أن يسعوا إلى التحالف مع بعض أعضاء التحالف  لتمرير  سياسة الضرب تحت الحزام إلى داخل البيت المريخي لتزرع بذور الخلاف  بين أبناء النادي الواحد ففتحوا لهم الأبواب مشرعة ليدلوا بكل ما من شأنه  أن يضرب المكتسبات المريخية في مقتل خاب مسعاهم فقطرة السم في البحر لا  تساوي شئ .
âک† لو كنت مكان أحدهم سأجلس مع نفسي وأتساءل لماذا لم استطع  إيصال رأيي عبر الوسائط المريخية ولماذا كل جماهير المريخ ترفض طرحي ولماذا  أجد كل الترحيب من الصحافة الهلالية هل أصبح الأهلة قلوبهم على المريخ  أكثر من جماهير المريخ وهل الصحافة الحمراء لا تريد الخير للمريخ وبعدها  إما عدت إلى جادة الصواب وانصهرت مع المجتمع المريخي أو صمت وكنت محضر خير .
âک†  لا يمكن أن يكون الوالي الفاشل الوحيد في تاريخ المريخ ليخصوه دونا عن  الآخرين بسياط النقد ولازع الإتهام وهؤلاء من شدة بغضهم لجمال أصبحت  الإساءة له من الأوراد الثابتة والتي لا يكتفون بترديدها في سرهم ولكنهم  يلهثون خلف الصحف المعادية للمريخ لنشرها وليعلموا أن جماهير المريخ لا  تقرأ صحف الهلال لذلك فهنيئا للقراء الهلالاب بما ينشره هؤلاء المريخاب  ويجد هوى في نفوسهم أكثر مما يخطه كتابهم أمثال ود عزالدين  وغيره ممن  يحاولون إبعاد الوالي عن المريخ .
âک† كنا نتمنى أن يلحقوا بالحملة التي  انتظمت جماهير المريخ وقروباته وغرفه وروابطه والتي تهدف لدعم وصيانة  النادي بدلا عن العرض خارج الزفة لأنه لا يدعم المريخ ولا يزيد من قدر  الوالي ولا ينتقص منه بقدر ما يحط من قدرهم هم في نظر جميع المريخاب  الحادبين على مصلحة الكيان .
âک† تابعت هجوم أحدهم على لجنة التعبئة ولم  أستغرب لأن الذي يصف 99% من جماهير المريخ بالمطبلاتية لمجرد مناصرتهم  للوالي طبيعي أن يهاجم لجنة التعبئة لأن موقفها ثابت ومبادئها لا تتزحزح  ولا يعرف أعضاءها التنكر لجهد الرجال الذين قدموا وبذلوا ولم يستبقوا شيئا  ولم يشذوا عن القاعدة ولم يشقوا الصف بل كانوا وما زالوا أداة بناء ويسعون  دوما لرأب الصدع ورتق النسيج الأحمر ومتى ما نادى نداء المريخ كانوا في  الموعد يحشدون وييستنفرون ويقودون المبادرات الحية لخدمة الكيان .
âک† في  عرفهم كل   شخص يقول كلمة عرفان في حق الوالي فهو يسعى إلى مصلحة شخصية  وينهالون عليه بمصطلحاتهم المبتذلة تلك التي على شاكلة المطبلاتية وأصحاب  المصالح والوالياب وكأنما مناصرة أصحاب العطاء  باتت من المحرمات .
âک†  الآن والمريخ قد شد الرحال لقاهرة المعز معسكرا للفريق النيجيري فإن الوالي  المفترى عليه هو من دعم المعسكر وتكفل بتذاكر سفر البعثة لنيجيريا  والبالغة تكلفتها 30 ألف دولار وهذا المبلغ إذا تبرع به أي شخص خلاف الوالي  لكالوا له آيات من المدح ولأقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها  وإني لأعجب لحالهم  وهم يطبقون أفواههم على ألسنتهم عندما يدعم الوالي المريخ بالمليارات  ويطلقون عنان ألسنتهم لمن يدعم بجنيه والأدهى والأمر تجد بعضهم ينتظر نتيجة  سلبية لينسبها للرجل وأنا هنا لا ألقي القول على عواهنه بل كاد الضحك أن  يقتلني عندما قرأت لأحدهم ناسبا تعادل الزعيم مع النسور للوالي وحمله سوء  الأداء في تلك الليلة .
âک† ما يعجبني في الوالي أنه لا يأبه لهرطقاتهم  ولا يلقي لها بالا بل يتركهم دائما ليغردوا خارج السرب وظل يمارس فضيلة  الصمت وتلك من شيم الكبار الذين ينطبق عليهم القول رحم الله إمرئ عرف قدر  نفسه .
âک…âک… في نقاط âک…âک…
âک† أخبار طيبة من معسكر المريخ تتحدث عن الروح المعنوية العالية التي تسود أروقة الفريق وعن عودة فييرا والعقرب وراجي وكوفي .
âک†  بدنيا لا نشك في أن الفريق سيكون في أفضل حالاته مع المعد البدني الجديد  الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر لكن فنيا ننتظر أن نرى طحينا للبلجيكي صاحب الوعود  البراقة في المؤتمرات الصحفية ونتمنى أن يصدق هذه المرة في وعده لنا بتحقيق  نتيجة إيجابية بنيجيريا لتكون إنطلاقة قوية للزعيم تضعه في الطريق السليم  الذي سار عليه الموسم السابق .
âک† على الورق كل السودان مفكرين وعلماء  ويمتلكون الوصفة السحرية لتغيير واقع الحال ولكن ما إن يختبر أحدهم في مهمة  حتى يكتشف الناس أنه أفشل بكثير من سابقه .
âک† دعو المسيرة تمضي يرحمكم الله
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستلم التأشيرات وعمر بخيت يشارك



ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
استلم المريخ تأشيرات الدخول لنيجيريا مساء امس بالخرطوم وينتظر ان تتسلمها البعثة اليوم بالقاهرة تمهيدا للمغادرة صباح بعد غد الخميس لنيجيريا لمواجهة ووري وولفز بالاحد المقبل ان شاءالله. وعلى صعيد فريق الكرة يجري اليوم مرانا مهما قبل مواجهة طلائع الجيش عند الثالثة والنصف من ظهر غد ويتوقع ان يشارك عمر بخيت اليوم بشكل عادي بعد ان فضل البلجيكي ايمال اراحته امس لتعرضه لاصابة طفيفة فيما تمرن الثنائي علاء وراجي وشاركا بالتقسيمة امس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل 
| اتركوا مصعب واهتموا بولفز | مثلما أنشغل الجميع بخبر عودة الوالي وتناسوا الإستعداد لمباراة النسور  والتي كان ثمنها ضياع نقطتين وعرض جنائزي أغلق الصفوة على حال الفريق قبل  المغادرة إلى قاهرة المعز لإقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير قبل التوجه لنيجيريا  لمواجهة واري ولفز في ذهاب دور ال32 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا .
   ◆انشغلت الصفوة بعودة الوالي وتناست أن تدعم مشروع تحويل الرصيد ” 2870 ”  فكانت المحصلة فشل المشروع ، وتناسى الأقطاب أن الكيان يحتاجهم ل” مليار  العبور” فكانت النتيجة فشله كذلك ، ونام من أوكلت لهم المهمة ولم يطالبوا  بالدعم ممن قام بتمديد فترتهم وظلوا في ثبات عميق وكان الأمر لا يعنيهم  فكانت المحصلة مطالبة اللاعبين بمستحقاتهم ورواتبهم وظهر الاستياء على أغلب  اللاعبين وتوقف البعض خفية وأعلنها صراحةً البعض فهي حقوق كفلتها لهم  المواثيق والعقود ” ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكرها فهي من صميم واجبات الإدارة  “.نفس  المشاهد تتكرر اليوم وبصورة متشابهة والإختلاف عن المره السابقة في أن  العقوبة تكون أكبر وتتمثل في وداع دوري أبطال أفريقيا مبكراً.
   ◆الآن الكل مشغول بمصعب ( بعد رفضه لاستمرار نشاطه مع الفريق وربطه  باستلام مستحقاته المالية ) وتناسى الجميع أن أمام الفريق مباراة مصيرية  وخارج القواعد تحدد نتيجتها بشكل قاطع أستمرار الفريق في المنافسة أو  مغادرته من الباب الكبير .
   ◆عبد التام ورفاقه من المفترض أن ينصب إهتمامهم في توفير معينات رحلة  نيجيريا ولكن تفاجأنا بأن كل همهم هو الحديث عن العقوبة المناسبة لإنزالها  على مصعب عمر ” الذي تخلف عن مرافقة البعثة بعد أن شبع في وعودهم الكاذبة” .
   ◆ولم يقتصر الحال على المتواجدين بالبلاد بل تعداهم إلى من أوكلت له مهمة  قيادة البعثة لمصر ” أبو جريشة ” فبدلاً من إهتمامه بتحفيز اللاعبين  الموجودين معه والعمل على رفع روحهم المعنوية وتزليل الصعاب التي تواجه  البعثة ظل منشغلاً بمصعب عمر(الغائب عن بعثته ) والعقوبة التي يجب أن تتخذ  ضدّه ، وهذا ليس بغريب عنه فقد أتتنا تصريحاته برفض تعين محمد موسى مديراً  للكرة في وقت لا يتواجد فيه بالسودان واستطاع أن ينجح في مخططه وابعد  المهندس وترك مركزاً حساساً شاغر إلى يومنا هذا .رئيس القطاع الرياضي غير المسمى “أبو جريشة ” أصبح يتصرف وكأنه الرئيس حيث نجد أن المقصد من تصريحاته هو إنزال العقوبة التي يحددها.
   ◆لجنة التسيير المريخية ارتكبت خطأ لم يغتفر وذلك بإدراجها إلى أسم الهارب  ” شرف الدين شيبوب ” ضمن الكشف الأفريقي وإستبعادها إلى مجدي عبد اللطيف .
   ◆لجنة التسيير يفترض عليها رفع شكوى للفيفا بخصوص شيبوب وليس رفع أسمه  كلاعب بنادي المريخ ليتم قيده أفريقياً، فالزعيم بري من أن يضم شيبوب لكشفه  بعد أفعاله الأخيرة ، فجريمة إنقاص الكشف الأفريقي من لاعب يحتاجه الفريق  في المرحلة المقبلة تتحمله لجنة التسيير.
   ◆ كان الله في عون المريخ فقد أنقص الإتحاد الكشف بعدم إعتماده للظاهرة ”  الوك” بعد وصول مايفيد صحة تسجيله من الفيفا ، وتعبته لجنة التسيير بعدم  إدراج مجدى عبد اللطيف بالكشف الأفريقي.طريق  الإحتراف والنجومية لا يمكن أن يكتمل إلا بالإعداد النفسي الجيد للاعب ،  والتطبيق الخططي والمهاري في الميدان يرتبط عملياً بالعامل النفسي الذي  يؤثر أيضاً في الجانب البدني ، و أن اللياقة البدنية واللياقة النفسية  تعتمد على مهارات مثل التركيز والانتباه والثقة في الذات ومقابلة الضغط .
  ◆بجانب تهيئة اللاعبين بدنيا لابدّ من تهيئتهم نفسياً بالمكافأة سواءاً كانت مادية أو شفهية أو تشجيعية ..
   ◆وكذلك في هذه الفترة لابدّ من تهيئة اللاعبين معنوياً بشرح أهمية  المباراة القادمة أمام واري ولفز وتوضيح ضرورة الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تساعد  الفريق في تخطي هذا الدور والوصول للمرحلة المقبلة ويبقى المدرب الشاطر هو  الذي يستطيع توظيف قدرات لاعبيه واستثارة حماسهم.
   ◆الملاحظ أن لاعبي المريخ في هذه النسخة للدوري الممتاز يلعبوا كل مباراة  وكأنهم مجبورين إجباراً لخوضها ، حيث غابت الروح والغيرة على الشعار في كل  المباريات .
  ◆وبالغاء نظرة  سريعة على الموسم السابق نجد أن كل لاعب في الفرقة الحمراء كان يتحمل فوق  طاقته من أجل إسعاد الجماهير المريخية ، حيث شاهدنا ضفر وهو يخفي إصابته في  مباراة الإتحاد بالرغم من ضمان المريخ للتأهل وقتها لدور الأربعه وظل  مدافعاً إلى أن أغشى عليه عند خواتم المباراة وكثيراً ماشارك أمير كمال  وعلاء وهم مصابين .
  ◆الحق يقال  أن غارزيتو كأن يهتم كثيراً بالجانب النفسي والمعنوي ولذلك حقق نجاح كبير  وأكبر دليل على هذا إقحامه لسبعة لاعبين مهددين بالايقاف في حالة حصولهم  على إنذار في مباراة الإتحاد فهئاهم نفسياً واستطاعوا أن يقدموا أفضل ما  عندهم ببرود أعصاب انجليزي ، مما أدى إلى رفع الروح النفسية للجماهير  بالعرض القوي ؛ وكذلك أهتم بالجماهير حيث تجده يقوم بتحية الجماهير قبل  وبعد المباراة ودائماً ما ينسب الفوز للجماهير لعلمه بمدى تأثير الجماهير  على نفسيات اللاعبين . جرة قلم أخيرا :-♡طريق التميز الأفريقي يبدأ بالإيفاء بالمستحقات المالية لكل نجوم الفريق .◆مطمئنين  لتخطي واري ولفز لأننا نثق في لاعبي المريخ فقد كانوا نجوماً قدر التحدي  واسعدونا من قبل أمام فرق كبيرة وقدموا مستويات ممتازة ما زالت عالقة  بالذهن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ نيالا يحقق فوزا مهما في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

حقق الوافد الجديد مريخ نيالا فوزا جديدا ومهما في بطولة سوداني للدوري  الممتاز لكرة القدم اليوم الإثنين، وجاء على ضيفه النيل شندي بنتيجة 1-0،  وذلك في مدينة نيالا أقصى جنوب غرب السودان ضمن الاسبوع التاسع.

أحرز هدف أصحاب الأرض المهاجم الغاني إبراهيما في الدقيقة 22.

سيطر النيل على المباراة في أول ربع ساعة، وكاد أن يسجل هدفين على الأقل،  لكن أصحاب الأرض تماسكوا وظهروا بشكل خطير، خاصة مع بداية الشوط الثاني  الذي أنقذ فيه الحارس محمد كمال مرمى النيل من 3 فرص مؤكدة.

الفوز رفع رصيد مريخ نيالا إلى 11 نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد الخاسر عند 8 نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القلعة الحمراء تحتضن نجوم المصارعة العالميين 



كما هي العادة دائماً تكون القلعة الحمراء هي المقر الوحيد فى السودان الذي يحتضن المناسبات العالمية ، فبعد ان نالت شرف استضافة فاصلة مصر والجزائر و نهائيات الشان وبعد ان شرفها بالحضور كل قاده كرة القدم فى العالم ها هي قلعتنا تستعد الان لاستضافة نجوم المصارعة بقيادة ريم مستريو و اخرين يوم الجمعة 11 مارس الجاري باذن الله.

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مرحب  حباب  كسلاوي  وكل  الحضور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لمن تقرع الاجراس؟ 
حسن محمد حمد
هؤلاء هم العدو ...!!

@ واحدة من اكبر مشاكل المريخ ..طوال العقد الاخير ..هو ..السفسطة ..والتنظير . والفراغ ...الذي حول كثيرين من ادعياء الانتماء للمريخ الي ..مروجي نظريات ذات.. لا صلة لها بالموضوعية ..ويستحيل تنزيلها علي ارض الواقع ..باي حال ..
@ تابع المريخاب ..محاولات الخلص من ابناء الكيان ..لتطهير مدرجات المريخ من [مجموعات زرقاء] ..تم تكليفها باداء مهام معينة ..اثناء مباريات المريخ ..مثل ..شتم امهات واباء اللاعبين ..وحصب الاجهزة الغنية بالكريستال ..وكل ماتصل اليه الايادي ..و حصب منافسي المريخ في المباريات القارية عند اول سانحة ..بقصد احراج المريخ في الكاف وتشويه سجله الاخلاقي ..وتعريضه للعقوبات ايضا ..
@ في 2015 ..نجح ابناء المريخ في كنس هذه الجماعات المدسوسة ..وتحجيم آثارها ..الي ادني حد ..فكان حصاد ذلك .. هو عدم خسارة المريخ ..لاي نقطة ..بارضه ..حتي نهاية المربع الذهبي ..
@غرفة العمليات الزرقاء ..لم تقصر في دس غواصاتها ..في قلب كل القروبات .. والتنظيمات المريخية ..بل جندت اسماء حقيقية ..واخري مستعارة ..لدس افكارا هدامة ..ومدمرة ...عبر عديد قروبات المريخ ..
@ الان ..تجد كثير من الافكار المدمرة.. ضد ..نقاط قوة للمريخ ..الظاهرة ..الواضحة ..المتفق عليها حتي من العدو نفسه ... يتبناها جزء من عضوية ..من هذه المواقع ..التي يفترض انها بالضرورة ..تأسست لتحقيق ..مصالح المريخ العليا ..
@من السذاجة بمكان ..ان يصدق مريخي حقيقي ان هز جمال سالم ..مثلا ...لاي سبب .. القصد منه مصلحة المريخ ...
@ سيطلق عليك شاخور ..او ابوالعائلة .. او الملك النعمان ..او علي المك ..الرصاص ..لو صدر منك اي فعل او قول ..يوثر علي حامد بريمة ..او عاطف القوز ..او ابوعنجة ..اذا قلت انك تفعل او تقول او تروج لذلك ..باسم الانضباط ..او الاخلاق العامة ..
@ لم يكن ابو العائلة ..او شاخور ..او علي المك ..او النعمان ..سذجا ..ولا اغبياء ..ولا يحملون جينات رجال بلهاء ..ابدا .. ولذا كانت للمريخ ثوابته ..وقيمه ..ونواميسه التي لا تغيب عن اي تقييم اي مريخي ...للناس ..والاحداث ..والوقائع ..
@لم يكن احد قادر علي ان يلعب عليهم (الاستغماية)..و (يدقسهم) باسم مصلحة المريخ ..او حب الكيان ..او ..باقي الاعيب تلاميذ غرفة عمليات العدو ..او المتأثرين بهم ...
@اتابع الان ..عودة هذه الممارسات ...هذا الموسم مبكرا ..الي المدرجات .. واتسعت رقعتها ..وتاثيراتها السلبية . في القروبات ..ومواقع التواصل ... التي تحولت الي منابر للاساءة ..والشتم .. وتقليل شان ...كل منسوبي المريخ .. دون استثناء ..
@ لا حرمة ..لا الا ..ولا ذمة ..ولا ..كرامة ..لاي احد ..اي كان عطائه ..وقيمته ..لا فرق بين جمال الوالي .. ولا جمال سالم ..ولا مزمل ..ولا محمدالياس .. ولا الجنيد ..ولا كيغان ..ولا يحزنون ..
@ الكل في المريخ ..لا يساوي مثقال ذرة من نفع او فائدة ..او مصلحة للمريخ ..في نظر ..عطالة الكي بورد ..من مندسي غرفة عمليات العدو ..او السذج الذين تأثروا بغثائهم ..وبذاءاتهم ..وابتلعوا الطعم الازرق ..وعموا عن الشص..داخله ..
@الان ..ننقض غزلنا انكاثا ..بيدينا ... ونهدم المعبد علي ام رؤوسنا بايدينا ..
@الثورة الرمادية المبررات علي البلجيكي ...الهادي ..الرزين ..
@ الاساءة اليومية الراتبة ..ضد اعمدة الفرقة الحمراء ...
@التطاول علي قامات ادارية سامقة .. مجرب عطائها ..وتضحياتها للاحمر ...
@قلة الادب بحق اسماء .. محاربي القبيلة الحمراء ..الاشاوس ..بتاريخهم البطولي .. في الزود عن حياض المريخ ..لعقود ..
@ما الذي حدث للمريخ .. ليبرر اي انفعال ...؟؟؟؟؟
@المريخ يتصدر الدوري ..
الافضل هجوما ..الاقوي دفاعا ..
شباك جمال سالم ..لم تهتز حتي لحظة كتابة هذه السطور...
@كل هذا ..دون ان يطلب بلنتين من معتز عبدالباسط ..او الغاء اهداف ..او ركلات جزاء ضده في كل الولايات ..
@كل ذلك ..وعبدالسميع شندي يلعب ضده في الفاشر ..ويطارده حسب الله ربك ..هناك ايضا .. ويلاحقه الطريفي ..في الخرطوم ..كمان ..
@كل ذلك ..ونصف الفريق مصاب ..او عائد من اصابة ..غير فقدان اعمدة الوسط ..جابسون وفييرا وايمن سعيد ..واضاعة شيبون ..والوك ..
@ ان صدارة لوك ايمال للدوري .. وعذرية شباك جمال سالم ..اكرر جمال سالم ..في ظل كل تلك الوقائع .. والحقائق ..والظروف ...اعجاز ..يستحق عليه ..ايمال ونجومه ..تماثيل ..في متحف ابناء سيدة فرح ..
=
=
آخر الاجراس
=
=
الممتاز ..لنا ...والابطال اقرب ..
=
@ هل يعلم الذين ..ينفذون استراتيجيات غرفة العدو ...بسذاجة النعاج ..ان التاريخ ..يؤكد ..ان الاحمر يفوز بالممتاز .. اذا فشل التحكيم ..في صناعة الفارق لصالح الهلال ..حتي الاسبوع العاشر ..؟؟
@و هل يجهل هؤلاء ..ان ما فعله مصعب علنا ..كان هناك من يمارسه ...مبطنا ..؟؟
@هناك ..مؤثرات مباشرة علي اداء اللاعبين ..كلهم بلا استثناء ... فالبطون تحمل الاقدام ..وليس العكس ..
@ كل النجوم .يلعبون تحت ضغط نفسي غلاب ...بسبب عدم قبض المستحقات .. لا فرق في ذلك بين اوكراه .. ولا شمس الغلاح ..ولا كوفي ..او عنكبة ..او المعز محجوب ..هذه هي الظروف التي يلعب تحت وطأتها ..مريخ ايمال ..
@يضاف الي ذلك قوائم المخزلين ..المندسين ..والمدسوسين ..و السذج .. والبغال الحمراء المتابعة الخيل الازرق ..ايضا
@لكن ..بحول الله ..المريخ ..بشراسة شعبه ..الوفي ..الذي نقوده من المدرجات ..لن يسمح لاي جهة بفرملة قاطرته ..وايقافها ...دون محطاتها التي تستحقها ..عن جدارة ..
@الممتاز ..في جيب فحول المدرجات ..ونحن اقرب فريق سوداني للمضئ الي ابعد مدي ..في ادغال القارة السوداء .. بحول الله ..
@و ...موعدنا المدرجات ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجمد ملف الثنائي

امن مجلس المريخ على تجميد ملف الثنائي امير دامر المدرب العام ومصعب عمر لاعب الفريق واللذان لم يلحقا بالبعثة المتواجدة بالقاهرة.
وتوصل المجلس الى ضرورة تجميد هذا الملف حاليا وعدم الحاق الثنائي بالبعثة وعدم مناقشة الامر الى حين الفراغ من المعترك الافريقي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكي المريخ ينفي ابعاد دامر من السفر

نفي البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ ما أورده البعض حول انه كان وراء ابعاد امير دامر مدرب الفريق العام من رحلتي القاهرة ونيجيريا .. وأوضح لوك ان حاجة اللاعبين المتخلفين من السفر مع البعثة لمدرب من اجل اعدادهم للمرحلة القادمة بالاضافة الي عدم وجود تذاكر سفر فائضة هي الاخري تسببت في عدم سفر امير مع بعثة المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكرمهدي الشريف
المريخ لن يضام مهما كان

× يسألنا القراء كثيرا عن حال المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية وكذلك المحلية ، وهل بالإمكان لهم أن يتعلقوا بشيئ من الأمل في أن يتقدم النادي الأحمر في البطولة الأكبر كما فعل في الموسم السابق ؟.
× ويرى الكثيرون أن المريخ يمر بظروف استئنائية لا تجعله جديرا بالتنافس مع الفرق الكبيرة في القارة السمراء .
× ونحن بدورنا نقول لهولاء وأولئك المتشائمين حتى من بعض الكتاب الذين لايرون في المريخ الان شيئا جميلا ، لما يعانيه النادي الكبير من نقص في الأموال ، نقول لهم المريخ لن يضام مهما كانت الظروف أوتعاظمت الأحداث
× فإذا كان المريخ يعاني اقتصاديا ، فإن منافسه يعاني كذلك وأكثر وأكثر ، وفي أمور تفوق النواحي المالية حيث النادي النيجري يعاني نفسيا ومعنويا ، وتتردد الأنباء عن إقصاءه حتى من التنافس القاري .
× وعلى مستوى الأندية المنافسة الأخرى جميعها يعاني ويعاني ، وخير دليل الأهلي والزمالك المصريين الذاني يعانيان من اضطرابات ادارية وفنية كبيرة هذه الأيام حتى بعد أن استقدما خبراء فنين .
× معاناة الأندية الكبيرة صاحبة الأسماء مثل المريخ ، ومواجتها للظروف المختلفة ، ليس عيبا ولا يمثل منقصة لها ولا يقلل من مكانتها وقيمتها الكبيرة بين الأندية أبدا أبدا .
× أحد الشباب وهو من الجالسين لامتحان مرحلة الأساس هذا العام ، قال لي أنا أشجع االمريخ قبل ثلاث سنوات ، ولم أر المريخ هكذا فقيرا .
× قلت له يا ابني أنت معذور ،لأن كل عمرك ومنذ مولدك هذا ، هو عصر جمال الوالي وهوعصر الإستثناء و البهجة والمسرة المالية في المريخ بكل تأكيد.
× الرأي عندي أن يكف الموالين للمريخ عن التسبيط والتحبيط القبيح للهمم ، في هذا الوقت الذي يتأهب فيه المارد الاحمر للنزال الأفريقي الشرس ، وأن يحجبوا نظرياتهم الفضفاضة إلى ما بعد التفرغ من مباراتي واري ، لأن الوقت لا يسمح بتغير أي شيئ الان ، ولكنه يضر كثيرا .
× صحيح المريخ يعاني ولكن هل مثل هذه المعاناة ،لم تحدث حتى في زمن والي الجمال الزاهر ؟
× وأقول للحبيب مأمون أبوشيبة الذي قال أن الهلال أفضل من المريخ لأنه مستقر اداريا وماليا .
× يا أبوشيبة لا تخدعك الأسياد بعويلها ، معظم لاعبي الهلال يعانون من عدم تسليمهم استحقاقاتهم .
× وكل الموظفين الذين تم إعفاءهم مؤخرا لم يستلموا مرتبات ستة أشهر أو يزيد ، والجدد لا يعرفون حتى بكم يعملون حتى هذه الحظة ، فليس أن الكاردينال يملك المال معناه الإمور على ما يرام .
× المشاكل التي تعتري الأندية الكبيرة شيئ طبيعي وواقعي ،لتعدد الإرتباطات والحاجات الكثيرة المطلوبة والغير منظورة .
× ولكن تظل الإمور مستمرة وهذا هو الأمر المهم الذي ينبغي للعشاق أن يساندوه ويدعموه بكل قوة ، ولا ينشغلوا عنه بإمور مسنودة إلى رجال تحملوها ويسعون إلى التعامل معها بصبر وتأن .
× المريخ الذي ينظر إليه البعض بأنه ناقص ، يقيم الان معسكرا اسعافيا خارج السودان ، وهوفي كامل العدة بإذن الله تعالى بعد عودة معظم المصابين × لا يصح أن نبكي لغياب المتمرد مصعب عمر الذي لم ينستر وقت الشدة وهو يرفض أن يتحمل المريخ ساعة العسر ، كما تحمل المريخ جلطاته وضعف مردوده الفني ساعة اليسر .
× ومباراة الذهاب هناك مسؤولية ادراة البعثة الحمراء والجهاز الفني وأكبر الأعباء على اللاعبين ، وجميعهم على قدر المسؤولية إن شاء الله تعالى .
× ولكن مباراة الحسم هنا في القلعة الحمراء مسؤولية الإعلام الإيجابي ذو الرؤية الواقعية ، ومن بعد مسؤولية الجماهير الحمراء التي عودتنا أن تكون في قمة استعداداتها ونشاطها ، عندما يكون المريخ محتاج إليها فهي تخذله .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح أقول ، ضحكت كثيرا وأنا اسمع معلق مباراة الزمالك والمقاولون العرب أمس الأول يقول طارق العشري بدأ مشواره مع الهلال بقوز كبير بلغ ثمانية أهداف ، أعجب والله لفرح القوم بالفوز العريض على الفريق المريض.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوده علاء الدين لتدريبات الاحمر 

عاد النجم علاء الدين يوسف للمشاركة فى تدريب الامس بصورة طبيعية ولم يشك من اي الام مما يعني احتمالية مشاركته فى اولى جولات الزعيم الافريقية فى نيجريا.
علاء الدين كان قد غاب عن اخر مباريات الفريق فى الدوري الممتاز بسبب الاصابة ولم يتمكن من اكمال تدريب اول امس بالقاهرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غرفة عمليات الزعيم 

 بتكلفة تقدر 1400 جنيه قامت غرفة عمليات  الزعيم بتركيب لوقو نادي المريخ المصنوع من القلادن على جنبات المسرح بدار  النادي وقد أسهم اعضاء الغرفة بجهدهم المالي والبدني في انجاح العمل بعد أن  شاركت في أعمال الصيانة في الأيام الفائته وسوف تقوم بإذن الله بتغيير  اللافته الموجودة في النادي ولافتات المقصورة الرئيسية بالاستاد بتكلفة  تقدر بما يقارب ال5000 جنيه بعد اعتماد ذلك من مجلس المريخ  وسوف تتواصل  مشاركات الغرفة بإذن الله في إنجاح عدد كبير من المشاريع التي تخدم الكيان  بعد أن بذلت مجهودات مقدرة وكبيرة تجاه المراحل السنية من معينات غذائية  بتكلفة تقدر بما يقارب 3600 جنيه تكفل بها ألمكتب التنفيذي للغرفة وشراء  عدد 60 شنكار بما يقارب ال2000 جنيه تكفل بها المكتب التنفيذي للغرفة وقد  كان لأعضاء الغرفة دور كبير جدا في تجهيز مشروع حوسبة المراحل السنية  بتكلفة 12000 جنيه من جهاز حاسوب وسيستم وقد مثل العضو النشط معاذ عكاشة  بجهد فردي منه بتبرعه بجهاز حاسوب متكامل بأعلى مواصفات حاسوبية وتبرع به  للمشروع وفي انتظار تسليم ذلك في الأيام القادمة لقطاع السنية 
 ووعدنا بإذن الله أننا على الدرب سائرون يامريخ وسوف نبذل الغالي والرخيص من اجل الكيان ورفعته 
  ومن لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله وشكرنا لكل اعضاء الغرفة الذين مثلوا دفعة  كبيرة من اجل إنجاح ماتنوي الغرفة القيام وشكرنا عبر صفحة الغرفة والواتساب  لكل من أسهم معنا ووضعنا موضع ثقة في كثير من الأعمال
 الأمانة الإعلامية









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواصل إنتصاراته ويطارد الأولاد


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
رصد ومتابعة أحمد دراج
حقق شباب المريخ فوز مهم في دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم علي شباب أبو  روف بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل مساء أمس الثلاثاء بملعب دار الرياضة بأمدرمان  حيث حقق الفوز الثالث على التوالي أحرز لشباب المريخ وليد محمد ميرغني من  ركلة جزاء في الشوط الأول وسفيان أحمد  والمبدع القناص المرعب موسى .
وبهذه النتيجة يرتفع المريخ برصيده ل9نقاط ويطارد شباب الخرطوم الوطني المتصدر ب12 نقطة .
أشرف على شباب المريخ مساء أمس الكادر الفني الوطني المستقيل بقيادة  كابتن عادل أمين وجندي نميري ومجدي إبراهيم ( شانتير ) مدير الكرة وبقية  الطاقم الفني المعاون .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتمال الترتيبات لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لملتقي مريخاب الرياض ودعم مسيرة الاحمر افريقيا

 ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم 
 كتب : عبد الله قانون 
 تنعقد يوم الجمعة المقبل بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض فعاليات الجمعية  العمومية لملتقي مريخاب الرياض واستقبال عضويته الجديدة وذلك باستراحة  المها عقب صلاة العصر وقال الأستاذ جمال بركية القيادي لملتقي مريخاب  الرياض في تصريحات صحفية اكتمال الترتيبات لقيام الجمعية العمومية مؤكدا  استجابته لنداء حملة المليار للعبور لدور الستة عشر في دوري أبطال افريقيا  التي أطلقتها لجنة التسيير المريخية للوقوف خلف الفريق في مشواره الافريقي  بجانب المساهمة في النقرة الثانية لدعم المريخ في هذه الظروف الراهنة والتي  تعاني فيها لجنة التسيير في سبيل الوفاء بالمنصرفات العالية لإعداد الفريق  محليا وافريقيا وقال جمال بركية ان برنامج الجمعية يتضمن نفرة الدعم  واستقبال وتسجيل العضوية الجديدة وتسليمها بطاقات العضوية الجديدة وتكريم  نائب رئيس الملتقي الأستاذ مهدي الصادق والذي انتقل للعمل بمدينة جدة.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*من هنا وهناكهيثم صديقالصعود يليق بكلا نريد لوم أحدفالقادم أهم من الماضيمثل نكتة الجماعة الذين يحبون لحم الأرانبالحلة كلها تموت في صيد الأرانبوفي يوم مات لهم ميتحملوه على العنقريب وتوجهو به نحو المقابروالمقابر تبعد مسافةمثل المسافة ما بين الزعيم ووصيفهزي المسافة البين عيوني وبين سعاد كما قال الدوش.المهمالجماعة شايلين الجنازة وماشين للمقابرنبلت ارنب ما بين الحشائشالجماعة ختوا العنقريب وجروا ساكين الارنبقالوا الميت ملحوق ..الحقوا الحي.نحن بنقول الماضي بنرجع ليهخلونا في الجايوالجاي مباراة في نيجيرياوذكريات المريخ في نيجيريا أحلى ذكرياتذكريات عثمان الشفيع وود القرشي بسالمريخ أتى بأكبر بطولة من نيجيريايغلبوا كمان يجيب نتيجة ايجابيةمهما كان الحال بطاليبقى المريخ بطلمهما كان النقص يبقى المريخ تمامكذا علمنا المريخ والايامب18 لاعب جاء بالبطولة الأكبروب12 في الابطال أقنع وأبهرميزة المريخ انه يستخدم نفوذه الداخليويصب السودانوية في أجانبهفيصبحوا مثل فرسان الهلالية9 حصين سكن 900ولكنا نخشى المشاكل الداخليةتلك التي لم ينج منها المريخ سابقااخوف ما نخافه القصور الاداريالتحدي في غير معترك الذي يفعله البعضلا يغيب لهم تصريح كل يومك?نهم لا يعرفون النومنتمنى ان يبزغ نجم جديد افريقيوان تكون المباراة القادمة اعادة الثقة في امكانات المدربرأينا بسمته ولكن لم نر بصمته.……الجميع ينتظر عودة سيد البلد بانتصار أو تعادل……أراهن على العقرباسكوربيون سيربح المليون.……نفتقد جابسون حتى حين……هل نقنع من الوكلا ينقصه الا خطوة..الوك لعاب…….يمكن الوك ولوك ما بتلاقوا?……..صديقي حلم ان الامير البحراوي قد ثار من الهلال في تونسقلت له يا زول ماممكن الهلال يتغلب 8 ..سوسة حدها ستة.………ليس صحيحاً ان هارون كج.. الصحيح ان الكج هو من لمعه.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مشاهد رياضيةعبد الله ابو وائللماذا تساند التسيير وتعارض الوالي!!![ استقبل بريدي الالكتروني عدد من رسائل القراء الذين يشاركوني بآرائهم ولأهمية ما جاء في رسالة المريخي “عصام عباس”، فإنني أفرد لها مساحة اليوم من “مشاهد رياضية”.[ الأخ الأستاذ أبووائل[ أسمح لي أن أطل عبر “المشاهد” معلقاً على ما جاء بعدد الأحد الماضي تحت عنوان “المريخ سيتأثر بغيابك يا مصعب”.[ أولاً جاءت كلماتك قاسية في حق لاعب قدّم للمريخ الكثير ورغم ضعف مستواه، إلا أن انتقاده بهذه الصورة يؤثر على مسيرته الكروية، وكان من الأجدى أن تطالب بتسليمه مستحقاته المالية وانتقاد لجنة التسيير لفشلها في الإيفاء بمستحقاته بدلاً من وصفه بالمتمرد.[ ثانياً فقد تحاملت كثيراً على اللاعب ووصفته بضعيف القدرات الدفاعية وهو ذات اللاعب الذي وصل بالمريخ إلى دور الأربعة من الأبطال الموسم الماضي.[ ثالثاً نراك رافضاً لمبدأ عودة “جمال الوالي” الذي قدم للمريخ ما لم يقدمه له أحد في الوقت الذي أصبح فيه الأحمر “فقيراً” في عهد لجنة “ونسي”.[ لماذا تساند لجنة التسيير وهي التي فشلت في تقديم ما يشفع لأعضائها بالاستمرارية؟[ لماذا يتمسك أعضاء اللجنة بالتشبث بالكراسي وهم لا يملكون المال الذي يسير نشاط النادي؟[ إن الأمر الذي نستغرب له هو دفاعك عن لجنة التسيير وأنت تعلم أن هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يستطيعون تسيير النادي ليوم واحد وقد فشلوا في ملفي التسجيلات والإعداد، ونخشى أن يودع الأحمر الأبطال من دورها الأول.[ إن معارضتك لعودة الوالي لا نجد تفسيراً لها خاصة وإن الرجل ظل يصرف على الأحمر صرف من لا يخشى الفقر وها هو يواصل دعمه رغم وجوده خارج منظومة مجلس الإدارة.[ وفي الختام نؤكد لك أننا نحلم بعودة الوالي حتى يعيد للأحمر هيبته التي فقدها بسبب لجنة “ونسي” التي لا يتعاطف معها أي مريخي إلا أنت، ونأمل أن تكون من الداعمين لهذا الرأي بدلاً من معارضة عودة الرجل الذي أصبح مرتبطاً بالنادي.أخوك عصام عباس إبراهيممشهد أخير[ شكراً للأخ “عصام” عباس وهو يدافع عن وجهة نظره التي هي محل احترام وتقدير.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين الاخوة الافاضل على الاضافة ,,,, بس كلام ابوجريشة غن رئاسة البعثة لو صحيح يبقى على الرعيم السلام
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ههههههه يا حلفاوي   انت شفت حاجه   الحاكم الفعلي لكوكب المريخ  الان عادل ابو جريشه  و البقيه مع احترامي ليهم  ..............  اي كلام يقولوا  بيمشي ولو بالعضل 

و راجعوا  الكلام دا من مجئ ابو جريشه عضو في  لجنه التسير للنادي  
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*نحنا والله ماعندنا معاه مشكلة لو الدكتاتوريةة بتاعتو دي بتحافظ علي استمرارية المريخ في الابطال وصدارة الدوري الممتاز ماعندنا اي مانع بس تكون دكتاتورية فوق فهم تخلينا دائما في المقدمة
                        	*

----------

